# Is it too late???



## Bekalinda73

I am 42... And trying to get pregnant for the first time... :thumb: Well... I will be 43 in July 2016 - this year... I have been married for 3 years... It's taken me some time to find the one... :hugs: so it hasn't happened before... :coffee: I've been trying for a year... In April 2015 I kept getting a LOW rate for my ovulation test... Never got a HIGH one... Until April this year... Got a HIGH ovulation test and was over the moon!!! :happy dance: Then my husband and I tried on all the days my ovulation test detected high... Then I started getting some pregnancy symptoms... We also used Conceive Plus gel and in my opinion that was what helped me... Anyone has used it before? My pregnancy symptoms were fatigue & feeling bloated, very sleepy everyday... You know when you know & feel that you're pregnant? Then I did the pregnancy test... 1-2 weeks pregnant!!! Again I was over the moon... :happy dance: Pregnant for the first time at 42!!! I was scared too... :wacko: Then when my period was due I spotted... But the following day... My period came in full... It turns out it wasn't the period, but a very early miscarriage... It happened all very fast... I must have detected the pregnancy hormone from a really early stage of my pregnancy... I felt totally disheartened... 2 weeks pregnant and I find out just in that same week that I'm no longer pregnant... back to square one now... :growlmad::nope: Can't believe it... Now I'm having my ovulation window starting tomorrow... So my husband and I had sex today... One day before ovulation... I'm so scared as my ovulation test detected LOW fertility today, so I don't know if this month it will score a HIGH again, as last month was actually the first time it picked a HIGH... Do you think it's all too late for me to try?!?!? Ladies!!! What do you think? :cry:


----------



## Lucasmum

I've not got any advice but didnt want to read and run, I'm 40 and am expecting my second my friend had her last at 44 not any help I know :hugs:


----------



## BunnyN

There is still a chance although being completely honest it is much lower than 3 or 4 years ago. I think the chances of having a baby naturally at 43 are about 1 to 2%. If you do get pregnant the chance of a miscarriage is about 38%. Fertility treatments can increase the chances. Donor eggs increase the chances dramatically. My aunt had twins at 46 with the help of donor eggs. She got pregnant naturally 2 times before that but sadly both times ended in miscarriage.


----------



## MamaBerry

I think there is still a chance but you may need some help. If you are open to it, you could book an appointment with a fertility specialist. And there is also the option of seeing a naturopathic doctor.

I'm 39 and diagnosed with diminished ovarian reserve. While waiting to start fertility treatments, i was blessed with a miracle and am now almost 6 weeks pregnant. I had been taking some supplements and going for weekly acupuncture sessions. Not sure if that would be your thing, but perhaps its something to look into?

Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## tommyg

Still a chance but given you have been trying a year I would seek help or at least get assessments done so you know what your chances are and they will flag up any potential issues.


----------



## thesnapper

I would feel that since you became pregnant recently then there is still a good chance of it happening again. Don't lose hope too soon.
I'm 42 years young, and 27 weeks pregnant with my first baby. 
Had an early miscarriage around this time last year and became pregnant again about 6 months later. 
i have no words of wisdom in so far as anything i might have done to become pregnant on both occassions aside from oodle amounts of nookie. :winkwink:


----------



## CaliDreaming

At 42 it's definitely not too late. If you go on Babycenter, they have a thriving Over 40 and pregnant section. There have been a few studies that have shown that it's not as hard as 40 somethings to get pregnant as previously thought. In fact, 40 year old women are the fastest growing group of women getting abortions, because many believed they were too old to get pregnant and took no precautions. I've read that while female fertility does decline after 35, there is no second huge drop after 40. Instead, you will remain about as fertile as you were in mid thirties. 

That being said, you really do need to get checked out right away. Since it's been a year, it's quite possible that there may need to be a problem that's not age related that you'll need help in sorting out. It may be something with you that you've had all along or something with your husband. It's good to know going in what issues you have so you don't waste time. It can take years even for young women to sort things out, and as a 40 something you don't want to be spinning your wheels too long. 

Good luck!


----------



## lisap2008

I had a natural BFP at 42 ,mine also ended in early miscarriage, and I have not had luck conceiving again since then , I would not say its too late for you seeing as you just had a BFP , so sorry about your loss though.


----------



## Bekalinda73

Thank you all!!! It was a drama in the end... Now I'm worried because I seem to have PMS symptoms and feel my period could well be on its way!!! I've only had at the miscarriage on 22nd April and started ovulating on 4th May, so my husband and I had sex on the 2nd May (before ovulation), 5th May & 8th May... Today is the 10th May and why am I possibly having my period again so soon after the miscarriage? Or is it not the period? I feel tired, sleepy, bloated, spots on my face, sore breasts and I think I'm spotting too... Brownish discharge but very discreet... I fear it could be the period again... I know my body too well! What do you think? Thanks!


----------



## BunnyN

MC can really mess up the normal pattern of your cycles. It could be that you ovulated and are having a short LP. Or it could just be your hormones trying to settle down that is giving you symptoms. I got my period back quite quick after my MC but it took a couple of cycles for things to be regular again and 5 cycles until my body really felt itself. As well as the MC itself I was quite poorly from anemia after so that might have made it take longer for me.


----------



## lisap2008

Bekalinda73 said:


> Thank you all!!! It was a drama in the end... Now I'm worried because I seem to have PMS symptoms and feel my period could well be on its way!!! I've only had at the miscarriage on 22nd April and started ovulating on 4th May, so my husband and I had sex on the 2nd May (before ovulation), 5th May & 8th May... Today is the 10th May and why am I possibly having my period again so soon after the miscarriage? Or is it not the period? I feel tired, sleepy, bloated, spots on my face, sore breasts and I think I'm spotting too... Brownish discharge but very discreet... I fear it could be the period again... I know my body too well! What do you think? Thanks!

So you would be about 6dpo if you ovulated on the 4th? could be implantation spotting.


----------



## TaraMum

Definitely not too late, i had my 3rd child at 37 and now at 41 I'm 31 weeks pregnant :) Hope all works out for you!


----------



## LLawson

Its definetely not too late! Im 45 and pregnant naturally withmy 4th child after being on fertility meds, IVF and 6 IUIs. I gave up everything cause the doc said I would never get pregnant naturally and it would have to be with an insemination. I was worn out from trying so I just quit. About 6 months later I ended up pregnant. Im now almost 21 weeks and everythings going fine. The only thing I was taking was some extra vitamins the doc put me on. Vitamin D3, Chewable Vitamin B Complex with added C, Fish Oil, Regular multi vitamin and Folic acid.


----------



## Scout

Best of luck. I was told I couldn't have kids and then I got pregnant at age 40 and had a missed miscarriage. Got pregnant again at age 42 and 43 with miscarriages. Decided that I was too old and went through grief counseling to work through the heartache of never having had a child. Two months before turning 46 I found out I was pregnant. I wasn't trying. No meds or anything. Gave birth to a healthy baby girl at age 46. She's now 3 and I'll be 50 in December. So no, it's not too late. You just have to catch one good egg. Best of luck to you!


----------

